# Awesome French DIY Clone Recipe Site



## rogue zombie (12/6/15)

This great French site aggregated a BUNCH of clones and put them in one place.
And what I really like about the site, it offers alternative recipes to certain clones.

And our locally @UnholyMunk brewed Jimmy The Juice clone (VM) made the cut  

Originally spotted on Reddit

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 3


----------

